# Stanley No. 82 Scraper blade



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

I bought an old Stanley 82 scraper some time ago, unfortunately it came, amongst other things with out a blade.

Can any one tell me what the blade looks like. If I can't find one could one be fashioned from an old plane blade or blade cap.

Any advice or photos would be much appreciated.

Thanks

David


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

It's just a flat piece of metal like a hand-scraper, the thickness of a handsawblade. It was made for scraping off labels so it has no need for anything fancy or ultra-thick. Any size you want to fit in there will work but the original was 1.5 deep x approx 3" long. Those paint-scraping blades they sell at ACE with the squarish hook shape on the end also fit.

Edit: You wanted pics - google stanley 82 scraper and hit images and there are a couple in the top row.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

cut one from an old saw plate or buy an after market from http://stjamesbaytoolco.com/ ($6)


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Found the blade you're looking for at this site: http://www.antique-used-tools.com/stanley_parts.htm

But, at $27.96 I'm betting that's more ham you paid for the plan. I can see blade making in your future-good luck!

Don W's $6.00 blade from St. James Bay looks like a great alternative.


----------



## CoyB (Jun 9, 2019)

See my picture. This is the blade that came in my Stanley 82. I cannot find another anywhere. I just ordered a flat blade off Lee Valley.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I seem to recall it takes the same blade as a Stanley #80 does….


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> See my picture. This is the blade that came in my Stanley 82. I cannot find another anywhere. I just ordered a flat blade off Lee Valley.
> - CoyB


There were a couple different blade versions available for #82 produced in later years, most common is flat blade (from a #81). Have never seen replacement blade packs sold for #82, but here are photos from random auction sites with examples:
https://www.vintagetools.net/product/stanley-no-82-scraper-iob-6d
http://www.greatplanestrading.com/SEPT14/SEPT14_046SYb.jpg

Reference:
http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan10.htm


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

would something like this work? https://www.thepaintstore.com/Hyde-Tools-Wood-Scraper-Blade-2-1-2-p/11135.htm


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Dominic (Blackies Boy) at Tgiag tool works has some of the best card stock I have ever used. Unfortunately they have a note on the home page no orders taken in response to family health concerns. I honestly don't know where I will turn when I need something in card stock, saw blades, and so many things.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

What the 82 is supposed to look like..









and..


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

According to Blood a d gore, the 82 came with both a flat blade a d the flat "U" shaped blade. I've seen both


----------

